# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Amazon App Store

## kaldanm

J'ai reçu par inadvertance en cadeau un Kindle Fire HD, une tablette Android qui serait vachement bien pour son prix si elle n’était pas bloquée sur un App Store presque vide.

Question 1 :
Prévoyez vous de sortir les apps pour les magazines sur le market d'amazon ?

Question 2 :
Si non, Est ce qu'il y a un moyen pour bidouiller, genre acheter l'appli sur un autre peripherique Android puis l'installer à la paysanne sur le Kindle ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Nemeo

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour le kindle, mais sur android il est possible d'installer n'importe qu'elle application manuellement à partir du moment où elle ne nécessite pas de droits administrateurs pour fonctionner (appelés "root" sur android). Inconvénient, tu n'auras pas les mises-à-jour automatiques de sa boutique d'origine si elle n'est pas installée car les boutiques comme le play store nécessitent le root. En théorie, il te suffirait de récupérer les mises-à-jour à la main quand l'application cesse de fonctionner. Dans la pratique, il n'est pas rare que les mises à jour soient très fréquentes et ça peut vite devenir pénible.

La deuxième solution, c'est de "rooter" la tablette pour pouvoir installer le google play store. Attention tout de même, "rooter" est une procédure qui n'est pas prévue par le constructeur et qui nécessite d'exploiter une faille de sécurité de l'appareil pour installer une librairie de root comme "busybox" ainsi qu'une application de gestion des droits administrateur comme "superuser" ou "supersu". Par exploiter, j'entends que la procédure nécessite une attaque virale. D'un point de vue sécuritaire, cela revient donc à cracker son OS. Le plus sûr, ou plutôt devrais-je dire "le moins risqué", est d'utiliser la méthode la plus populaire sur le forum xda car plus il y a de nerds à l'utiliser, plus il y a de chance qu'un virus malin soit détecté s'il y en a. La procédure complète pour rooter et installer le play store sur le kindle fire hd 7' se trouve ici (en anglais). Deuxième warning : une application qui a le root a accès à tout le système et peut donc piquer ton compte google, espionner tes moindres gestes ou faire cramer ton téléphone. Je ne plaisante pas, on peut très bien overclocker un cpu pour qu'il prenne feu avec le root. Tout n'est pas que ténèbres cela dit. D'une, c'est toi qui donnera ou non les droits administrateurs aux applications que tu lances donc avec un peu de bon sens, tout devrait bien aller. (De manière générale, mieux vaut ne pas télécharger d'application hors play store, c'est plus... C'est moins risqué). De deux, avec les droits root tu peux installer un bloqueur de pub ! Yay !

----------

